# Pittsburgh, PA--Thursday, September 15 ... any concerts?



## Andrew Cityof (10 mo ago)

I'll be in Pittsburgh, PA, on Sept 15 and have the evening free following a workshop all day. Was hoping too see if there is any live music, but all the venues I could find were dark for the night. (The Symphony is playing a neat looking program two nights later with Joshua Bell, but alas, I'll be back home by then....)

Does anyone know of any classical performances that night? (Recitals? Chamber music? Collegiate?) I appreciate any recommendations!

ac


----------

